# "HHH" or "LLL" reading on Taylor remotes?



## bignick

I haven't had these things out in a while and I am doing some test run turkeys.  The meat side had "HHH" then "LLL" before giving me a reading, which I know isn't right.  I stuck a another instant read in, and I was right, waaaay off.  Does anyone know what these error readings mean?  Maybe "LLLet's go buy some batteries" and "HHHow about we calibrate?"


----------



## mballi3011

YYYYou HHHHave TTToo TTTTest the thermometers in ice water they should read around 32* and then boiling water and don't let the probe touch the walls of the pan and then it should read 212* and not above or below. Now I had a probe thermo it was reading LLL and HHHH I have a new probe thermo meter now. If you can get a bvack up to and then maybe a back up back up. I have 5 and 2 smokers.


----------



## DanMcG

not sure about the tayors but my Et-73's will read HHH if the temps go above it's hi limit which  is something like 350°f but with your HHH LLL Id check the batteries,


----------



## pit 4 brains

The probe is a thermocouple. A thermocouple is two dissimilar metals joined together that create a difference of potential (voltage) when subjected to different temps.

When you unplug your probe, the monitor usually reads HHH indicating that there is no circuit (an open) to be found. When the two wires (of the same material), that connect the thermocouple to the unit contact eachother (short circuit), the unit displays LLL indicating that it cannot differentiate between the two wires... I think..


----------



## gc250

I had the same issue with my Taylor. I called them about it and they told me that the prode cable was bad.


----------



## pandemonium

Email Tayler from their website and ask them where you can get replacements and they will give you the address to send 5$ each for new ones, not bad and that includes shipping, just send a check and the model numbers of your thermos


----------



## cycletrash

I just figured out mine was bad , I emailed taylor and waiting for a reply to purchase a new probe


----------



## the smart one

Dont listen to these clowns, go to the MFG website, type in your model & download the manual;

here's link for the 9842: http://www.taylorusa.com/5-commercial-anti-microbial-instant-read.html


----------



## bama bbq

@ The Smart One: Do you find it at all ironic that you say not to listen to "clowns" in a post that is ~ 4 yrs old?  I find it hilarious.


----------



## BandCollector

THE SMART ONE said:


> Dont listen to these clowns, go to the MFG website, type in your model & download the manual;
> 
> here's link for the 9842: http://www.taylorusa.com/5-commercial-anti-microbial-instant-read.html


These "clowns" as you refer to them are only trying to help and have given advice based on their experiences. 

Considering that you are new to the sight I would suggest you try to abide  by your User Name and use a bit more restraint when making comments.

You will find that there are a great number of members here with a wealth of knowledge who are eager to share their knowledge with you and anyone who wishes to learn from the best.

Take care,  John


----------



## daricksta

BigNick said:


> I haven't had these things out in a while and I am doing some test run turkeys.  The meat side had "HHH" then "LLL" before giving me a reading, which I know isn't right.  I stuck a another instant read in, and I was right, waaaay off.  Does anyone know what these error readings mean?  Maybe "LLLet's go buy some batteries" and "HHHow about we calibrate?"


HHH means the temp is too high to be displayed by the therm, LLL is the opposite. I own a Maverick ET-733 and this is what the owners manual says and I would bet this is consistent with all therms whether thermocouple or not. When I first used my ET-733 I got the HHH display even though I had calibrated it first. I then tinkered around and did some unplugging and plugging in of the probe wires. I got the proper display and have never had that problem since.


----------



## DanMcG

Bama BBQ said:


> @ The Smart One: Do you find it at all ironic that you say not to listen to "clowns" in a post that is ~ 4 yrs old?  I find it hilarious.



Me too Bama...who's really the clown?


----------



## bama bbq

Should have known it was just a drive by. One post calling others clowns. 

However, this is incorrect: 





mballi3011 said:


> YYYYou HHHHave TTToo TTTTest the thermometers in ... boiling water and don't let the probe touch the walls of the pan and then it should read 212* and not above or below...



Water boils at 212° at sea level and generally decreases 2° per 1000 ft as elevation increases. So, depending on elevation the boiling point of water may not be 212*F.

Also there are several other factors that affect the boiling point of water:

•As atmospheric pressure decreases, the boiling point decreases. Atmospheric pressure will vary depending on your altitude and local weather conditions.
•Hard water boils at a temperature 1-2°F higher than soft water, due to dissolved mineral salts.
•Using a tall, narrow pot will result in a boiling point about 1°F higher than a short, wide pot.


----------



## sqwib

From my experience with the Taylor 1470n i have had the LLL and most of the time its fixed by reinserting the probe into the unit sharply, might just be a bad connection??

However it may be a bunch of other things, bad batteries, bad probe, bad connection not sure just spitballing.


----------



## daricksta

SQWIB said:


> From my experience with the Taylor 1470n i have had the LLL and most of the time its fixed by reinserting the probe into the unit sharply, might just be a bad connection??
> 
> However it may be a bunch of other things, bad batteries, bad probe, bad connection not sure just spitballing.


I owned a couple of Taylors made under the Food Network nameplate. One was a kitchen therm with a metal probe which I liked but had a very poor design. When the battery went out the battery compartment cover was so hard to deal with I stripped the head of the screw with unsuccessful attempts to unscrew it. Had to throw it out. I still have a BBQ therm with a single probe which seemed to work fine but I stopped using it after I got my Maverick ET-733. Don't even use it in the kitchen since the wife and I have his & hers thermocouple instant read therms.


----------



## daricksta

How many of us get email notifications about comments in threads and post a comment without checking the date the thread was created because of the current dates of the comments on the last page? I frequently do this if I'm taking care of a bunch of stuff online at one time and fail to check back over 5 or more pages to the original post. But yeah, getting upset at a 4-year-old post can be embarrassing whether or not someone points that out.


----------



## sqwib

Yes I noticed the date as well and was not going to reply to this thread but after reading this new post.

_HHH means the temp is too high to be displayed by the therm, *LLL is the opposite. *I own a Maverick ET-733 and this is what the owners manual says and I would bet this is consistent with all therms whether thermocouple or not. When I first used my ET-733 I got the HHH display even though I had calibrated it first. *I then tinkered around and did some unplugging and plugging in of the probe wires. I got the proper display and have never had that problem since.*_

I figured I would add my 2 cents as I have not found this *(in red)* to be the case with my Taylors but the statement *(in blue*) has always worked for me too, so I figured it may be useful information to someone searching for info on Taylor Thermos.

One forum I used to go to had a pop up that would tell you "Do you realize you are posting in a thread over 30 days with no reply"...or something like that.

THE SMART ONE" possibly a "one hit wonder" did provide some useful information to a 4 year post that may be useful to someone searching the forum.













bozo.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 5, 2014






Here's a link to the 1470n (2007) operating instructions and no mention of LLL or HHH but please check yourselves if you come across this thread in your search.

This is the only info I could find out for troubleshooting on the PDF instructions.

_Moisture inside the plug-in opening of the thermometer will result in an incorrect temperature reading.
Dry the sensor plug with a cloth every time before plugging it into the thermometer_


----------



## melkisadek

I have 2 Taylor V0270s.   Both were giving me HHH readings.   I had one broken probe and one intact.   Same results with both.

I put fresh alkaline batteries in both display units.   Now the good probe works in both.   That's my experience.  If your experience

is different that's life as we know it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





mel


----------



## hothand

I know this sounds crazy, but it works. My readout said "XXX" and the alarm was going off. When I reinserted it, it briefly read a temp and then "XXX" again and the alarm. After that is was just quickly "XXX" and the alarm. So out of Frustration I vigorously slapped the probe on its side on a granite counter while it was plugged in. After a few slaps on its side (including the tip- and I mean hard slaps) the temp came back on and it is the correct temp with ice water and boiling water. Good old fashion "Man stuff" repair work.  Good luck.


----------



## herbie11

​Thanks Hothand, turns out a good whack gets it back into line!  I straightened out the probe cable also, seemed to help.  Thanks!  Herbie


----------



## rober49

http://www.maverickhousewares.com/support/


----------



## Swinney17

Just had the LLL,  replaced the batteries.  Problem solved.


----------

